# <Urgent> Need huge supply of plain white tshirts



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

Good day. 

I'm in urgent need of a supplier. Can someone please help me?

Can you supply plain/white/no design/no color/no print/120gsm t-shirts? If so, I would like to do business with you. 

Basically, I need 10million shirts. And I need them asap. 

Hoping we can receive 1m shirts by next week (Jan 18-22,2016) and then we can discuss the time frame for the rest of the 9m pcs. 

Thanks. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Factory Price (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello,

We are from Bangladesh and we have our own factory and YES WE can help you , we can supply you white t-shirts in bulk quantity , send us an email - [email protected] or [email protected]

We will quote the price.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Ten million shirts? Even if you can print 1,000 an hour it would take over a year of printing 24 hours a day. Just curious who your customer is that ordered these...


----------



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ripcord said:


> Ten million shirts? Even if you can print 1,000 an hour it would take over a year of printing 24 hours a day. Just curious who your customer is that ordered these...


No printing 

Just blank shirts


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ripcord said:


> Ten million shirts? Even if you can print 1,000 an hour it would take over a year of printing 24 hours a day. Just curious who your customer is that ordered these...


Sounds like it may be some type of macs spelled backwards to me.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

NDCA0718 said:


> No printing
> 
> Just blank shirts


Why don't you just buy 'em wholesale? Ten million is a huge order but you'll eventually get them all.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

10 million shirts? man i wish i would get orders like this


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

I can supply you with these, and you will receive them on the 18 th. unit cost will be $0.01 with shipping.


----------



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

GTP30 said:


> Sounds like it may be some type of macs spelled backwards to me.


Wow, you're so clever aren't you. It's not a scam.
It's election season so obviously... We need shirts to give away for the election campaign.


----------



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

johnnyb57 said:


> I can supply you with these, and you will receive them on the 18 th. unit cost will be $0.01 with shipping.


From? 
Bangladesh?
India?


----------



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

Factory Price said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are from Bangladesh and we have our own factory and YES WE can help you , we can supply you white t-shirts in bulk quantity , send us an email - [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> ...



Sure, kindly PM me


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

NDCA0718 said:


> Wow, you're so clever aren't you. It's not a scam.
> It's election season so obviously... We need shirts to give away for the election campaign.


Fair enough, that amount of shirts just seemed outrageous. You should be able to get a hell of deal per shirt with that many for sure.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

BS  

It was just a setup for that other 1-post new user to reply with their contact info (or else some utterly ridiculous financial scam). "_Sure, kindly PM me._" is not American English, though it is quite proper. Too proper to be typed by an American 

Lots'a luck


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

NDCA0718 said:


> No printing
> 
> Just blank shirts


His point was that you would be buying these 10-million shirts to print something on them, apparently Donald Trump, or some such candidate . . . and that the primaries would be over before you got the job done. At least understand the implications of your supposed excuse to post.

Further, 130,000,000 people voted in the 2012 election. At LEAST half of all voters are going to despise your candidate because they favor the other party, so no shirt for them. That gets us down to 60,000,000 potential shirt wearers for a candidate in the general election. Really? Gonna give a shirt to 1 in 6 voters for your guy?

If you are talking about candidates in the primaries, then greatly reduce your expectations. In 2012, 33,000,000 people voted in primaries. Divide by 2 for the party split, gives 16,500,000. Divide by the number of serious contenders in a party, lets, call it 2, gives 8,250,000. Really? Gonna give a shirt to almost everyone who would vote for your guy?

Somehow didn't know when the elections were going to be? Never printed a shirt before so have no wholesale accounts?


----------



## NDCA0718 (Jan 13, 2016)

NoXid said:


> His point was that you would be buying these 10-million shirts to print something on them, apparently Donald Trump, or some such candidate . . . and that the primaries would be over before you got the job done. At least understand the implications of your supposed excuse to post.
> 
> Further, 130,000,000 people voted in the 2012 election. At LEAST half of all voters are going to despise your candidate because they favor the other party, so no shirt for them. That gets us down to 60,000,000 potential shirt wearers for a candidate in the general election. Really? Gonna give a shirt to 1 in 6 voters for your guy?
> 
> ...




No one cares if you think it's legitimate or not because you're just some faceless person on the Internet. Obviously we already have 20M++ of the t-shirts... Obviously we have a supplier... We're looking at the possibilities of other cheaper, legitimate suppliers entering the foray as obviously, the order is a large volume. We're shopping for other suppliers if in any case they do exist. Our end goal is to find the best deal given the huge quantity.

Come to think of it... I shouldn't have enabled you by replying to you. I just couldn't help myself as I just woke up and you really are being such a pain. 

No one cares if youre questioning the legitimacy/authenticity of this "deal."
I just find it so ridiculous that you're taking time to criticize something you know nothing about. Why would we divulge everything here on the Internet?

I just hate it when people like you are quick to comment so you can feel smart and tough behind your computer screen. It's just such a pet peeve. I couldn't help myself. Had to reply.

No one is saying we have zero shirts. Campaign season is starting in February.


OH AND HERES THE OTHER MISTAKE---WHO SAID IT WAS FOR U.S. ELECTIONS? JESUS.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Smart not to discount someone from the Philippines seeking a huge amount of white t-shirts. The market is huge and the need is real.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

NDCA0718 said:


> No one cares if you think it's legitimate or not because you're just some faceless person on the Internet. Obviously we already have 20M++ of the t-shirts... Obviously we have a supplier... We're looking at the possibilities of other cheaper, legitimate suppliers entering the foray as obviously, the order is a large volume. We're shopping for other suppliers if in any case they do exist. Our end goal is to find the best deal given the huge quantity.
> 
> Come to think of it... I shouldn't have enabled you by replying to you. I just couldn't help myself as I just woke up and you really are being such a pain.
> 
> ...


Well, I must say, that reply *does* sound legitimate 

Though in the math I did it was impossible to justify that many campaign shirts for a USA election . . . other than India, _maybe_ Indonesia, what country's elections could involve enough people to warrant that? No, I am not asking for an answer; just saying the numbers don't make sense (to me, not that they need to), which is why your post does not look legitimate to me; well, and the short, short time frame, and the huge, huge number. 

Apologies for triggering your pet peeve. Mine is scammers and stealth marketing attempts.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

splathead said:


> Smart not to discount someone from the Philippines seeking a huge amount of white t-shirts. The market is huge and the need is real.


Oh, I guess you can see where they are from.

Still hard for me to believe, but my belief is not required. I'll stow my sarcasm bot, as either way it just isn't necessary or helpful.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

The reason we were skeptical is that each of us receives several emails each week from scam artists pretending they want to buy thousands of blank shirts. The original post sounded kind of like one of those.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Just contact Jerzees, Gildien or Port Authority to name a few.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

There is something wrong with these Philippine election tees demand it happens every year throughout the season, last year i had two of the very serious people calling me over the phone & connecting through Facebook they had Ids and they looked legit to me, but there demand was 10-M shirts i told them it requires a consortium of atleast 250 large scale manufacturing companies with whole country's cotton crop to be used in making those in time, that thing is practically impossible after that whenever they ask me i always tell them i am searching for my ship sank in Mediterranean with bulk load of plain white 120 gsm teeshirts.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

So it was a scam? I see he has 0 posts. So he was just gonna give out blank white shirts? I'm so confused. I want to do the screen printing thing full time but if I have to deal with this kind of thing on a weekly (or even monthly) basis...I might have to reconsider......

Man I HATE thieves and scammers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

10 million shirts, sure thing.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm not saying this was a scam But I deal with multiple scams per week that sound just like this, by phone and email. The OP's angry overly defensive and insulting response is exactly what I get when they think I'm on to them, as if they think they are going to bully me into being a believer. My advice to the OP, if your are legit, offer up some professional proof of you legitimacy, not a temper tantrum.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugh...what a hassle. Why are they trying us printers for this? Wouldn't it be more believable if they went to shirt suppliers? I'm sure they do but why us? We don't sell blank shirts.....do we? Lol


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The distributors will take the time to process and verify the legitimacy of the company and deny them an account. Every once in a while, they will get a small biz owner that says "WOW! this is the order we've been waiting for!'' and they get worked. They hit many other types of biz's with different requests but the $ part works the same.


----------



## stirling00 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone coming on t shirt forum to find 10 million shirts is a huge scam. Let's get real folks. If you need 10 mil you know what your doing and ain't asking random strangers for help 😂😂😂


----------

